# Amsterdam Caravan Sites



## Geogooners (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi,
Planning a trip to the Netherlands in June.
Has anyone stayed at Vliegenbos just outside Amsterdam and, if so, what was it like?
Also heading to the the Friesian Islands. Any recommended sites?
Cheers.
John


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi There,
We stay at Caming Jacht Haven which is about 5 miles north of Amsterdam on the Islemer very close to the island of Marken. You can get a bus service into Amsterdam and the site has its own marina and is a lovely area for cycling out to the island

Hope this helps
Raymond


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Raymond,
Just had a look in the campsite database and there's no entry for Caming Jacht Haven. Please would you add one? The NL coverage is limited which makes every new entry worth having!
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Never stayed at Vliegenbos as they do not accept dogs. We always stay at Camping Zeeburg. It's on an island with easy access to the city. It's a big site with lots and lots of young people staying in the tented areas.

Always found it to be a great site, if not unusual, but hey its Amsterdam!

Need to book during holidays and summer months. They have a website and you can find the site on Google Earth

Stewart


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We stayed at Zeeburg last year, dirty overcrowded and noisy. Litter bins in gents toilets had food waste in and was tipped onto the floor.
Sorry but thats how we found it 
One night was enough

Dave p


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

finyar said:


> Hi There,
> We stay at Caming Jacht Haven which is about 5 miles north of Amsterdam
> 
> Raymond


This looks an good site Raymond. It looks like it is all grass pitches however. From very limited experience with Dutch grass in Spring it can be very lush and damp ! Are there hard pitches ? Do you have any idea of the frequency of buses to Amsterdam ?

Thanks

G


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi

We stayed at Zeeberg last Easter. Good location and great staff. Was really busy but no probs with facilities. Shop OK with fresh bread. Bar average. Used the tram from the other side of the adjacent bridge to get to City Centre a couple of times but ended up cycling in. Took about 15 mins.

Regards

Mike


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> We stayed at Zeeburg last year, dirty overcrowded and noisy. Litter bins in gents toilets had food waste in and was tipped onto the floor.
> Sorry but thats how we found it
> One night was enough
> 
> Dave p


Agree it's not Caravan Club Standard but it is a very busy place, so thing like the bin you describe will happen.

A lot of the people that use the site are not hardened campers and don't really follow the unwritten rules we do (well some of us)

Some have had a few too many of the special cookies We have stayed here about a dozen times and never had any major issues.

The staff are very friendly, the shop is well stocked and over priced, but the location, which is the most important to us as there is no way you could take the van into the city is excellent.

The hardstanding pitches which recently opened over behind the showerblock are excellent with a lot more space than the others on the rough grass.


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

We stayed at Amsterdam Bos last April and loved it. Great for cycling, walking, birdwatching getting into the city (bus or train) 
It is near the airport but we did not find noise a problem.

http://www.campingamsterdamsebos.nl/site/CA310452EB556EC4C12577C800269D6D

Het Amsterdamse Bos
Kleine Noorddijk 1
1187 NZ Amstelveen
(Amsterdam-South)
The Netherlands

Latitude 52.294097388525486 Longitude: 4.823126792907715


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

HI,

We stayed at Amsterdam Bos last April for our visits to Amsterdam, both by tram/light rail and by bike. A great place for cycling into the park or into Amsterdam. We weren't troubled by the airport and the aircraft noise.

We stayed out on the coast at Nordwijkerhout for a few days for easy access to Keukenhof Gardens by bike as well. There are several campsites to choose from

alan


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

Another great site near Amsterdam is this one Gaasper. We stayed here last June because Vliegenbos was the only site on our trip to Sweden that was full!

Guy


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

p1nkie said:


> Another great site near Amsterdam is this one Gaasper. We stayed here last June because Vliegenbos was the only site on our trip to Sweden that was full!
> 
> Guy


Yes, I have stayed at Gaasper as well when Zeeburg was full. It is a more traditional site than Zeeburg. Only down side are some of the pitches are behind tall hedges. When I say tall I mean 20ft high. We were pitched on a traditional row so not really an issue, but did think those are not for us. I don't think they have any hardstanding and were happy to pitch our 8.7m van on grass with the wheels as close to the road as possible. You are guided onto your pitch and must park EXACTLY as the very stern lady instructs LOL

The train station is about 5 minutes walk and takes you straight into central station. It is in a bit of a rough neighbourhood. But nothing that caused concern


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Grizzly,
The pitches at Camping Jachthaven (Uitdam) are grassy and can be a little wet at certain times of year, but it is a nice site and very quiet.
We have also stayed at Camping Zeeburg and would agree with Dave P, it is very busy and not for the faint hearted although a short walk and a quick river ferry puts you at the back of Central Station.

On the bus service, I am not sure of the frequency but my memory tells me that its regular enough to be worthwhile and goes right to Central Station.

I checked their website out and its http://www.campinguitdam.nl/

We have stayed there at least 5 times in the last 10 years and if we are ever near Amsterdam , its the only site we use.

Hope this helps

Raymond


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Gaasper is a good clean site with easy access to the Metro, but it does have a restrictede season. Zeeburg is a great site with a "Bohemian" atmosphere, but extremely friendly and walking distance from the City Centre.
Gerry


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Stayed at Vliegenbos 4 (maybe 5) years ago. 
At that time motorhomes parked in an area outside the campsite barrier, all quite safe and with power hookups but very tight for space - the next van was probably about 3 ft from us and bigger vans ( ours is 5.9m) had difficulty manoevering. We were there in late April and the motorhome area of the site was very busy
It is very convenient for Amsterdam centre as the bus stops just across the road from the site ( tickets sold in site shop) and the journey to cental Station only taked a few minutes as the bus goes through the Ij tunnel. Altenatively you can cycle the short distance to the river ando go across(with your bike) on the foot passenger ferry. I think this docks on the river side of central station.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

mcpezza said:


> Hi
> 
> We stayed at Zeeberg last Easter. Good location and great staff. Was really busy but no probs with facilities. Shop OK with fresh bread. Bar average. Used the tram from the other side of the adjacent bridge to get to City Centre a couple of times but ended up cycling in. Took about 15 mins.
> 
> ...


We stayed there in Sept one year, and I bitten to peices with the midges on hot & humid nights outside. My wife wasn't affected, and we both found the site perfectly acceptable even with well behaved student backpackers smoking the wacky backer.

A Good site that wasn't overly expensive.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

p1nkie said:


> Another great site near Amsterdam is this one Gaasper. We stayed here last June because Vliegenbos was the only site on our trip to Sweden that was full!
> 
> Guy


We have just booked this site for four nights in June before returning to the Uk via Hook of Holland. The site looks, but any observations of the site would be appreciated Guy.

I appears a bit closer to the metro than Zeeburg is to the Tram stop
and is only 20mins from the city entre.


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

The Metro is a very short walk from the site which while we were there was immaculate. You will be guided to your pitch - ours was great. There is / was free wifi on the site but worked best close to reception. You will need to wait at the entrance barrier while you check in so be careful not to block the entrance for those already resident. There is a small shop on site too. You can buy Metro tickets at reception but The " amsterdam" card gives discounts to museums boats etc. 

Enjoy your trip
Guy


----------

